# "Great stuff"



## omegaskeleton (Nov 24, 2008)

This expanding foam that people use in there vivs i believe to be called great stuff is it the same stuff youd but from B&Q or is it intended to be used in vivs?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just bog standard expanding foam


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've always used the Polycell expanding foam in the 33% extra free cans hehe.

Find it in any B&Q or other hardware type shop  You want a fire resistant type.


----------

